# March Pen Box Buy - CLOSED- BOXES R N



## Monty (Mar 3, 2008)

4/15
As stated earlier, please check you order when you receive it. I don't know if they shipped extra single inserts or if I missed placing them in someone's order. Let me know ASAP if you are missing the inserts.

4/12/08
Boxes are all packed and will ship today.
<h1>PLEASE</h1> check your order. I have been know to miscount or inadvertently leave something out. Let me know ASAP if there is a mistake in your order and I'll get it corrected.
******************************************************************************
4/08/08
*<h1>THEY'RE IN</h1>*
Boxes arrived today. Give me a few days to get them sorted. I should be able to get them all out by this weekend.

****************************************************************************
*4/03/08*
Just got off the phone with Novel Box. they said the order is going out today. Guess we'll see when the charge hits my CC.

edit in: Just hit my CC, so I should receive the boxes the first of next week.
****************************************************************************************

I guess everyone is like me and wondering where the pen boxes are. Well, since the charge has not yet hit my CC, I called Novel box again yesterday and was told that they were short some metal boxes and were waiting for their order to come in, should be in sometime next week. If the charge doesn't hit by Wednesday, I'll call again and have them ship what they have.

*******************************************************************************
*3/24/08*
FYI the boxes were ordered last Monday, 3/17. So far nothing has hit my CC for the boxes so I called Novel. The said they were still working on the order and it should be out this week. 


*3/17/08* 
This buy is now closed. I will have some extras and will post how may later this week. Here is final tally.





I did have to make a quick decision. They were out of the black cardboard boxes with black tops. Said it would be 2-4 weeks before they got more in and then they would probably be at a higher price. They had the black cardboard boxes with the gold top in stock and available for shipping so I ordered those. Here is a picture of them 




If any one wants to cancel their order because of this, let me know. I'll understand. I'll try to send everyone that ordered these an email and let them know.
*******************************************************************************
*UPDATE 3/16/08*
Just about 24 hours left to get in on the buy.

*******************************************************************************

Only a few more days left on this buy, closes at 6AM central time  Monday March 17. Please check your order for accuracy and let me know if there is an error or if you placed an order and are not on the list.




********************************************************************************
*UPDATE 3/07/08*
Here are the orders so far. Please check your order for accuracy and let me know if there is an error or if you placed an order and are not on the list.

************************************************************************************


In JAB1's post, I said I would have another pen box buy if there was enough interest. Well, it appears there is. However there is one fly in the ointment. Novel box was supposed to go up on prices Feb 19. As of this morning, the prices and not yet changed. I called them and they indicated there was no set date for the price increase. With that in mind, I will list the old prices on the web page *BUT* if the prices increase before I place the order on March 17, I will send out PayPal invoices for the difference.
Here is the link to the web page for ordering the boxes:
http://woodenwonderstx.com/MarchBoxBuy.html
Before any one asks, YES, I will ship internationally. Just email me your order and I'll send you the shipping cost and then send a PayPal invoice.
If you wish to pay by check or MO, email me your order and I'll send you a total and my mailing address.
Any other questions, email me.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Mar 3, 2008)

Is it just me or will it not let you click on the first 2 items?  I can't get the first two to work.


----------



## JAB1 (Mar 3, 2008)

Mannie....I am the one that got this going...jab1.....I appreciate it.....will be ordering ASAP.....great prices.....many thanks....


----------



## hunter-27 (Mar 3, 2008)

1st 2 do not work here either


----------



## Monty (Mar 4, 2008)

Both worked for me just now (single and double cardboard). What browser are you using. I've had reports of problems with Mac users. If it won't work for you, PM me your order and I'll send a PP invoice.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Mar 4, 2008)

Still won't work.  Using Internet Explorer.  The bottome text of the main body is running into the boxes and interfering with clicking on the boxes.


----------



## Monty (Mar 4, 2008)

OK, just checked it with IE and I see what you mean. I'll see what I can do about correcting that tonight.


----------



## England14 (Mar 4, 2008)

Mannie can we get the Velour Pouches in the large size?


----------



## Monty (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by England14_
> 
> Mannie can we get the Velour Pouches in the large size?


4X5 is the largest size I see on their web site. If you can find them there, www.novelbox.com and we can meet any minimum listed, I'll add it to the buy.


----------



## hunter-27 (Mar 4, 2008)

IE still killing me to.


----------



## pentex (Mar 4, 2008)

Mannie, sent paypal with order. Hope you got it. Thanks.


----------



## Monty (Mar 4, 2008)

Got it Harold.


----------



## Monty (Mar 4, 2008)

Try it in IE now. It worked for me in FF and IE.


----------



## hunter-27 (Mar 4, 2008)

yep its fixed, did you get my paypal


----------



## Monty (Mar 5, 2008)

Got the PP Landon. Did you get my email about the returned email?


----------



## Dario (Mar 5, 2008)

Monty,

I emailed you my order.

Thanks.


----------



## Monty (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> 
> Monty,
> 
> ...



Thanks Dario, Reply sent.


----------



## England14 (Mar 5, 2008)

PayPal sent.  Thanks!


----------



## mick (Mar 6, 2008)

Mannie, I may get in on this seems I'm always needing boxes, but thats a good thing  I'll let you know in plenty of time. BTW thanks for sending the insert so fast the other day....saved my bacon!


----------



## oldcaptainrusty (Mar 11, 2008)

Mannie I have ordered on your web page and PayPaled ya, thanks. 
The Captain


----------



## BrentK (Mar 12, 2008)

Hope I did the right thing I placed an order on the website. And paid using pay pal.
Thanks


----------



## Monty (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BrentK_
> 
> Hope I did the right thing I placed an order on the website. And paid using pay pal.
> Thanks


You sure did. Got the order, and I believe all the others so far. 

If you have placed an order for boxes and NOT received a reply from me, please PM me.
I'll post an update on the orders later tonight.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Monty - Didn't see my velvet bags on that list, so just wanted to make sure you recalled that I ordered some...

ANdrew


----------



## Monty (Mar 14, 2008)

Andrew, Hadn't posted the up date yet, it's there now.


----------



## JAB1 (Mar 17, 2008)

Monty......thanks for all your efforts in getting us this good buy on boxes, etc......looking forward to getting the order...Allan


----------



## England14 (Mar 17, 2008)

Gold tops are fine with me.
Thanks!


----------



## hunter-27 (Mar 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Monty_
> 
> *3/29/08*
> I guess everyone is like me and wondering where the pen boxes are. Well, since the charge has not yet hit my CC, I called Novel box again yesterday and was told that they were short some metal boxes and were waiting for their order to come in, should be in sometime next week. If the charge doesn't hit by Wednesday, I'll call again and have them ship what they have.
> ...


Isn't it great to have someone tell you somthing is "out of stock" AFTER waiting for the item and having already contacted them about it and no mention of the "outage". [xx(]

I appeciate you doing this and handling the "Hassles" for us.


----------



## bananajeep (Apr 18, 2008)

Monty, My order is fine.  Only one box got crunched, but that is no problem.

Thanks,

Mike


----------

